# 4/110 bolt patter to 4/137 wheel adapter?



## Waddaman

Just wondering if there is such thing to change the brutes 4/110 stud pattern to be able to fit 4/137 can am wheels? I looked on the net and I can only find the other way around.. If anybody knows of any that would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI

Try here rubberdown customs - atv Wheel Spacers , Do it your self installation instructions, front and back kits


----------



## Polaris425

I know they make them the other way, b/c filthyredneck was telling me about them for my Rex (4/137), so that I could use Brute (honda, yahamah, or yamaha actually haha) wheels (4/110)


----------



## Waddaman

..lol. There's a guy selling outlaw 2's on MSA diesels locally but there can am bolt pattern.. I wanted 3" offset so I thought 1" adapters and Id be set but.. now I find out they might not make the adapters and the guy selling em is giving me the run around as usual saying he doesn't know if he wants to sell them..Nothing makes me angrier then people trying to buy/sell things to you that can't make up there mind.. if you put it up for sale it should be for sale!!! ...that kind of turned into me venting.. lol


----------



## Polaris425

I agree, side note but the same thing happened to me this weekend w/ a bass boat... looked at it thursday, told the guy i wanted to water test it saturday. txt him friday to set up plans and he never txt back. he finnaly replied to a 2nd txt i sent on sunday and said, sold it friday............... wth...


----------



## filthyredneck

Polaris425 said:


> I know they make them the other way, b/c filthyredneck was telling me about them for my Rex (4/137), so that I could use Brute (honda, yahamah, or yamaha actually haha) wheels (4/110)


Yup I've got some on my gade running my brute wheels and 31s. I havnt seen any for the other way around, but I'm sure if you Google it you will find them.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Rubberdown

We used to make all sorts of custom conversions, but with the time it takes to make them, and the cost of the material, I stopped making the custom oddball ones.


----------

